
Mypy: Optional static typing for Python - ryannevius
https://github.com/python/mypy
======
sciurus
There was discussion of the 0.3 release a couple weeks ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11134647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11134647)

